# Got my Solar panels installed



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

The time has finally come and I got my 6kw system installed. I didn't personally install it due to all the rebate disclaimers but it's all in now anyways. I'll just post what I know about the installation right now because the final install was completed by the power company while I was at work. 

Roof before Install

View attachment 20770


View attachment 20785

All the holes drilled into the roof:whistlin:

View attachment 20771


All the Hardware is installed. End of day one.

View attachment 20772



I used the Canadian solar panels 250 W each 

View attachment 20774


Each panel has the micro inverter

View attachment 20775


Finished product on main roof. 9 other panels on another part of the roof.

View attachment 20776



When I get back home from work I will get all the info on how much it is saving me. I have not signed up yet to go on line so I can see how much the system is producing. I know the pictures are side ways also. I will try to fix that after I post. New computer with window 8 and trying to figure it out.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool nice looking setup ! :clap:

Larry


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

What am I doing wrong with the pictures? I can't seem to rotate them.:smack


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

You said windows 8? Clic on the pick in your file folder then click manage and over to the top left there will be a rotate right or rotate left clik which way then link new pics.

Larry


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Jealous...looking good!

Matt


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Obviously you have too much weight on your roof as it has made your house fall over. :smack


Other than that...:goodjob:


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Good one, DEKE01!


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

biggkidd said:


> You said windows 8? Clic on the pick in your file folder then click manage and over to the top left there will be a rotate right or rotate left clik which way then link new pics.
> 
> Larry



Tried that. Looked up on google and it must be something with 8. Least I'm not the only one. Of course there is a lot of idiots in this world and I may be one of them. LOL!!!!

Dke001 - That made me laugh.

View attachment 20847


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Well it worked for me. :shrug:

Larry


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> What am I doing wrong with the pictures? I can't seem to rotate them.:smack


There you go, save to your puter then upload.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey it worked when I downloaded your pix and posted it. Only problem Is I can't edit my 1st post now. My edit button is missing. This has been a bad day for me posting pixs. I'll go to bed and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Looking Good Deeplines.  :nana:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Deeplines said:


> Hey it worked when I downloaded your pix and posted it. Only problem Is I can't edit my 1st post now. My edit button is missing. This has been a bad day for me posting pixs. I'll go to bed and see what tomorrow brings.



They have a timer set here on the edit button. You can edit for a while after you post, (don't know how long), but after that, you can't.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

TnAndy said:


> They have a timer set here on the edit button. You can edit for a while after you post, (don't know how long), but after that, you can't.


OH, Thanks.

Just 7 more days and I will be home so I can set up the whole system and see what it is really doing.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, got my 1st bill from Gulf Power after getting home and running the system for two weeks in the rain and clouds. It was $28. Maybe they have a Min. charge I don't know.

I'll check it out again next month and see what happens. I know I produced 299 watts of excess energy to the grid the small amount of time I was home. 

The house will put energy back in the grid with everything running during the day except the cloths dryer ( Haven't checked it out on a sunny day yet though.) Even with the Fridge, deep freezer, washer, tv and lights on it puts power into the grid. The electric dryer really sucks some energy though. LOL!

HOA says no cloths line in the back yard but I think I will see how long I can get away with it. 

On cloudy days the computer thing was saying 2.4 KWh and the day I left to go back to work it was sunny and the system read 5.34 KWh. I don't know what those #'s mean but will check more into it with the company that installed it when I get back home.

Lowes has some LED lights for $9 so I bought 5 and put them though out the house where I use them most to help with the drainage. (MBed, Mbath, Den, Computer Room and Kitchen.)


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

What did that set up cost?


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

NancyWVa said:


> What did that set up cost?



Nancy - This system cost 21K completed. I called our local company, Compass Solar, and told them what I wanted and that was it for me. With that said Compass Solar also helped me with getting a rebate which I was lucky enough to be one of the 42 folks approved. 

When I went home in Feb. my 10K rebate check was there from the power company so out of pocket cost is now at 11K.

I did my 2013 taxes when I was home but didn't claim the federal tax credit due to the system not being approved until Feb 2014. I will claim it on next year taxes which should give me another $3,300 back in my pocket.

Total when this is done, if the Government doesn't change the rules, $7,700 out of pocket. 

I like to look at the silver lining and want to believe that the system increased my house value by 8k so in the GRAND scheme of things it cost me nothing but tying up my capitol over 16 months.

Compass Solar had me pay 13k up front, cost of all the equipment, and 8k when all was said and done. I take it that the 8k was what they charged for the install. 

I'm happy once they did all the talking with the power company and lined things up for me to get things done. It would have been a lot faster but I work out of state and a lot of things I had to be home for them to do and they worked around my schedule to accompany me. 

System was installed in 3 days but the power company had to come out and install the new meter, had to have a state certified electrician approve the wiring and after all that they had to come out and calibrate the meter. 

Probably more then you wanted to know but thought I would post my experience for anyone looking to do the same. It should give them a little bit of an ideal what is involved. Like I posted earlier I still have to go back and find what website my unit is reporting to and how to read it. I'll take some snapshots and post them for folks to see and I'll try to answer any questions folks my have. I know for a fact though from reading posts on here that there is a lot more knowledgeable folks involved in this then me.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Deeplines said:


> Nancy - This system cost 21K completed. I called our local company, Compass Solar, and told them what I wanted and that was it for me. With that said Compass Solar also helped me with getting a rebate which I was lucky enough to be one of the 42 folks approved.
> 
> When I went home in Feb. my 10K rebate check was there from the power company so out of pocket cost is now at 11K.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Just for people thinking about installing their own systems, the rules vary a lot from state to state.

I put my own system in here in Montana. The total permit cost was $45. 
The inspector came out and approved it a couple days after I finished the system, and then the utility guy came out a couple days later and installed the new meter (no charge). These were the only government hoops to jump through and everyone involved was helpful and friendly. 

I got both the Montana rebate and the federal rebate. There is no requirement here for the system to be installed or checked by a professional (other than the permit inspector).

This is my system: http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/PV/EnphasePV/Main.htm
Will be expanding to about 5 KW one of these days -- which should get us down to zero average KWH per month.

So, some states are pretty easy.

Gary


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Well folks, It's my one year Anniversary and as of April of 2015 I haven't paid the man ONE DIME to the electric bill. (This starting in the year 2015.)

I don't mean to glout and I know I am but it is only to throw mud in the face of all the nay sayers and negative folks that are always posting about how crap can't be done and it's not efficient. 

Tell me. One year and it has cost me $5,200 I have seen gone out of my pocket. When I sell my house I'm sure I will recoup that so in other words.... SOLAR POWER IS FREE.... I'll admit I got lucky with the state rebate but that is only for Florida. LA. offers it to everyone!!!

Here it is March and I just got my April bill and the charge is $0 for all the extra power I sold back. I don't expect to pay a bill till June, then I will have to start paying the $20 a month min. fee they charge. 

I'm hoping with the 3 extra months this year I will not have to pay until Aug. of next year, making my YEARLY electric bill $100.

I just want this to go out to all the experts who say how alt. energy is a waste of money...
Eat them #'s and yes, I'm pushing it in your face. I waited a YEAR to see how correct or full of crap you were. Well, no doubt you are full of crap.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Big Energy gets a little over $3 Billion in grants from the federal government to 'Educate The Public' on energy awareness/conservation,
Which coincidentally is what they spend a year trying to convince people that fossil fuels are 'Clean' and RE doesn't work.

Throw in about another $1 Billion in for big energy lobby and political contributions and its not hard to see why not every state has a buy back program, RE tax credits or rebates...

I put my system together myself, got a contractor to check the wiring & sign off on it, and even with very little credits in this state, it still paid for itself in 9 years...

I would think a '$0.00' electric cost home should increase the resale value!
A guy would have to be a moron not to be attracted to that!


----------



## jimbo913 (Jun 18, 2015)

What do you have for backup power?


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

jimbo913 said:


> What do you have for backup power?


I have candles and a 2000W generator. That got me through 8 days without power after IVAN came through so I just keep that set up. I have a gas stove and it has never been effected after a storm. 

I'm not set up as a prepper where I live now. When I move to Tenn. I will set things up different though.


----------



## KathyJordan (Aug 19, 2015)

I think that is great! My friend is thinking about installing solar panels too. Actually after he saw this article how to go green and save money he became interested in this type of energy. Solar energy is one of the newest and eco-friendly kinds of energy people can use. Having solar panels installed is one the best way to conserve energy and more and more people start thinking about conserving energy and preventing air, water and noise pollution. I think we need to do this now - for centuries humans clutter up everything around them and pollute the air, water and wildlife too much and consuming solar energy is a step towards better world.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

KathyJordan said:


> Having solar panels installed is one the best way to conserve energy...


I'd disagree. The BEST way to conserve energy is *use less.*

Something anyone considering installing any kind of electrical generation should do FIRST is cut their use as much as possible. A dollar spent on conservation is worth several dollars spent on generation. People using 2-3-4000kwhrs of electricity per month are going to be in for serious sticker shock if they try to install a solar power (PV) system to put much of a dent in that kind of use.

Upgrade insulation.

Upgrade appliances to newer, more efficient ones. 

Our previous (mid 90's model) side-by-side 22cuft fridge, for example, was rated at 1200kwhrs/yr.
Our 2010 'french door', freezer on bottom, 25cuft model is rated at 600.
That is 2kwhrs per day different JUST for the fridge.

LED lighting. 

We remodeled the kitchen, changing from 3- four tube florescent fixtures (12-40w tubes + ballasts = about 600w) to 10 12.5w Cree brand recessed can lights, 125w, and FAR better light to boot.
Changed most of the bulbs in lamps from incandescent to LED for a similar reduction in watts used.

Installed zoned, "minisplit" air conditioners so instead of cooling the entire house, we cool the rooms we actually use. Central air is often a waste. And the mini-splits have a 23 SEER rating. They literally sip power use compared to a large central unit.

We run a 2200sqft house, including 5-6 freezers (we put up a lot of food)(changing to Energy Star models as we go), my 2700 wood shop, and farm related uses (greenhouse fans, chicken lights, heated water trough in winter for cows, etc) for just over what the average US home uses per month (900)....about 1,000kwhrs. My guess is the house alone would be in the 500kwhr range per month average. (all metered together, can't tell) We do cook with gas, and heat with wood.

That said, we have an 11kw PV system with battery backup that provides enough power that we not only don't have an electric bill, they actually owe us about 600 bucks currently.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Andy said it right. I work with a solar installer and do some sales also. Not enough sales because most the time I tell people they have a lot better places to spend there money doing energy upgrades before they spend money on solar.
Here in Texas most builders/home owners still dont get the whole insulation thing. For some reason its all about cold. 
I always tell people your house is a thermos bottle it keeps things hot and it keeps things cold , how do it know.


----------



## AndrewD (Nov 24, 2015)

Excellent! Thatâs really cool that your electric bill is going to be that cheap. Solar is definitely a good investment for many homeowners, because it pays for itself in the long run. Hereâs an article that discusses maintenance of your solar panels that you might find interesting: http://solar-to-the-people.com/solar-installation-solar-maintenance/ 

Thereâs a great guide from the U.S. Department of Energy that also discusses solar panel maintenance: http://www.energy.gov/energysaver/installing-and-maintaining-home-solar-electric-system

Anyway, I think that youâll get a lot of use out of your system. Congratulations on getting your system installed!


----------

